# coby mp3 player quit



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a mpc70x5, 1g player...battery has fresh charge...at power on the screen lights up and i can see menue and battery condition...then screen goes dark....holding down on touch control panel makes screen light up faintly and flicker....can not access anything, only the menue is shown.

tried the reset thing with a pin....no help.

is there something i could try?

thank you...


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

coby support says that it is the unreplaceable battery!,,i have to buy another player!

bull!.....first off is there anyone who thinks this diagnosis sounds correct??

has anyone taken any of these things apart?....suppose to have litium-ion battery..

thanks for any input!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've taken many devices apart and soldered in new batteries. I don't listen to folks that tell me that "it's unfixable".


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks!....i agree......i'm pretty weak as far as computer part of this machine...do symptoms sound like a bad battery?...it shows full charge on screen...and when i put it on pc it stops charging afer a few minutes....thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could well be the battery, I'd take it apart and see if there's anything physically wrong that might explain it. If not, you can try to find a compatible battery, I'd had good luck finding all sorts of odd-ball batteries on the Internet for equipment.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

John, thanks, i'll get out my magnifying glass and give it a shot!!


----------

